# Steelhead Season Over?



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Is this finally the time of year we all dread? Is this really the end of the Spring 2016 Steelhead season? 
I know many of us have packed up our gear and have started to focus on Walleye, Perch, Smallies and soon, Carp. I know my last official Steelhead day was yesterday, but my peeps on the river keep telling me to keep a rod handy because it's not over. I have to agree because I was on The Rock yesterday and a few of the veteran guys were railing them. Me, I skunked all day and it sucked watching others catching, but in a way I enjoyed myself. Nothing like watching others getting down and dirty with some Steel. 
Anyways, I still have a ton to learn about catching these silver bullets and I'll use my time on the Trout streams to perfect my drifting and nymphing techniques. Who knows, I may even slip into the river a few more times this spring to get one or two more. 
Have an awesome summer ladies and gents! 

Tight lines and bent rods........
<*~~^~~<


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

I hosed down all my gear and it's ready to get put away. I'm off the next 10 days so maybe I'll change my mind and hit the river for one last time this spring.


----------



## h0plyn (Apr 16, 2016)

Gonna try the Rocky one last time tomorrow. I'll let you know if I find any fish.


----------



## USMC-BUCKEYE (Apr 2, 2010)

I sure hope not I'm heading up this weekend. Last year I caught 14 on May 2nd. Granted it's been much warmer this year.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Hint,
No the water has been cooler this year than last year. At least on the Rocky it has. I don't see 65 deg. F on the thermometer yet.
Good flow today wonder how they are doing?
Rickerd


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I like this time of year, you can get both steelies and smallies right now.


----------



## h0plyn (Apr 16, 2016)

Lots of small fish jumping on the Rocky this morning but not biting. Hooked up with 1 but lost it. Not much activity today.


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

Fished the Rock with all intention of catching smallies. No takers. The steelhead on the other were still willing to hit. Got a handful on Gulp minnows.


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)

Just caught one yesterday on grand. None on chagrin.


----------



## P.A.T. (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Bewary of the small jumping fish. The steelhead parr, may have been stocked and are known to feed on all the insect life on the surface. If you catch them, treat them well, they are future 15 pounders on the end of your line. They also school together most of their time in the river, so if you catch one, try another place so you don't keep catching them.

Rickerd


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw very few fresh steelhead this morning for a couple hours. Caught a nice 10# male, lost a couple good fighters, then landed a carp that was bigger than the steelhead. I feel proud of that one. It was a fair take of my egg pattern. Only the 3rd carp I've ever caught steelheading. Gave me quite a battle. Thought I foul hooked a steelie for the longest time because I couldn't get his head on the surface. Just an old dawg wanting a fight that's all. Tight lines.

Rickerd


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Landed 3 steelhead and 2 carp yesterday. All the steelhead were pretty skinny and looked to be heading back to the lake. The carp were pretty fat and put up a little bit of a fight. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

